# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Alternative resin for the Pegasus

## garbage

This might not be the most appreciated discussion by FSL3D but I think it is of high interest for the expecting Pegasus owners. Alternative resin! Despite not being officially supported these products may add a lot of new features to our printer. And you might save a few bucks, too! 

I can contribute two potential resources: 

If you want to print in a more flexible resin you might consider SubFlex. I contacted the supplier and they confirmed they will release a matching product when the printer becomes available. 

If you prefer a wider color selection you may consider shopping at MadeSolid.


I would be happy if you would all contribute to this list, expanding the possibilities of our printer. Thanks!

----------

